# Can you recommend a book(s) or article(s) on tithing?



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2009)

As you may or may not know, I'm now preaching through the book of Malachi. I'm only the fill-in so it will take me some time to make it all the way through (it took just under 3 years for me to get through Galatians), but the "big subject" of tithing will be coming up soon enough. Can anyone recommend a good solid book or in-depth article (paper) on tithing? One that gives the major views and maybe even contrasts them?

Blessings!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 14, 2009)

A previous recommendation of mine:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/tithing-today-13554/#post176892


----------



## KMK (Jan 15, 2009)

Pastor Weaver has an excellent series of sermons titled "Biblical Wealth". Parts 4,5 and 6 are about the theology of tithing. It is available here: SermonAudio.com - Biblical Wealth - Part 4 of 8

(Beware! He is a capital 'T' theonomist.)

Also, AW Pink's article is available here: Tithing


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 15, 2009)

KMK said:


> Pastor Weaver has an excellent series of sermons titled "Biblical Wealth". Parts 4,5 and 6 are about the theology of tithing. It is available here: SermonAudio.com - Biblical Wealth - Part 4 of 8
> 
> (Beware! He is a capital 'T' theonomist.)
> 
> Also, AW Pink's article is available here: Tithing



Thanks! I'm familiar with Pastor Weaver and have benefited greatly from other sermons of his that I've listened to. 

BTW, if he's a Capital 'T" theonomist then I guess I'm one too.


----------

